# Has anyone heard of this Breeder?



## chharrllenne (May 8, 2008)

Lori Uecker is the person I have just bought my Maltese from. (He is being shipped here on Friday 5/16)
She is from Nebraska, she does not have a website, but on puppyfind she does have some reviews (all positive).
The puppy is 10 weeks old, she says she is AKC registered and all the good stuff...
but out of every breeder list, I can not find her name!

What is this "screening" process everyone is talking about?
All she did ask me was basically if I wanted the Maltese, and preferred aiport.
I did ask her about the dog and she told me some stuff.
I've paid her through paypal and that's about it so far.
I sent her an email two days ago and she has not replied yet (it was just about the puppy because I wanted to buy shoes for him)
We have been sending emails back and forth since Wednesday but suddenly on Friday? After I sent the paypal and a couple emails after that, she stopped! I'm giving her the benefit of the doubt just because she may not have had to time to check her computer yet.

I really regret not looking up a good breeders list before doing this.

I hope it's not a scam!


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

it's probably not a scam, i hope not! but you're probably buying from a backyard breeder or a perhaps a small scale puppy mill ( I certainly hope it's not a large scale one). The screening process is when the breeder interviews you to see if she thinks her puppy is a good match for you. Reputable and responsible breeders are those who care for the best interest of the puppy rather than the best interest of their wallet. Since you have already bought your puppy, I guess you can't do anything about it other than wait to pick him up and then take him to see the vet right away! Make sure you get a complete check up. Hope you're lucky and receive a healthy, well socialized puppy! But do take the time to learn from this experience and realize the difference between reputable breeders and those who breed dogs for the sake of money to prevent not only the further suffering of dogs in these situations but also to prevent the risk that you'll receive a puppy with poor health and behavioral problems, which is very likely for puppies who come from these situations. They just end up costing more in vet bills then it would have cost to consult a reputable breeder and purchasing from them in the first place. 

Welcome to SM! hope you'll read up on the older posts about food, grooming, health & behavior to prepare yourself before your pup arrives. This forum is filled with so much information and we all learn something new everyday!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

did you call her? since you made a payment through paypal im sure your get your money back. try to contact her again.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Hopefully for your sake she just got busy over the weekend and she will get back to you today. I hope all works out well.
I made the same mistake when I got my pup, not knowing any better. I found a website and fell in love with his sweet little face and after calling and talking to the lady and sending e mails back and forth for a week I then paid her through paypal and then didn't hear from her again for about 3 days. I thought for sure I had been scammed but all worked out well in the end.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I truly hope it works out for you to get a healthy, happy puppy but I have my concerns. Have you checked to see if she is on the USDA puppymill list? Also, the recommendations she has could have been posted by friends and family, etc. 

Here's an SM link with questions to ask breeders and a link to the puppymill list. I personally would not be any Malt without a bile acids test first. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=4046

When I Googled her I found this:

Phone: 402-634-2365 
Dog Breeds: Keeshond, Maltese 

We raise our dogs on the farm with plenty of running room. All puppies are
either AKC or APRI registered. Current vaccinations and wormings, and have a
health guarantee. Puppies can be held with a non refundable down payment.  

I don't know her but I just know that I personally would not buy a Malt who was raised on a farm.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I found the same listing. 

"Farm raised" is a term used by puppymills. Maltese puppies should be raised in the home around people to be properly socialized, not in cages in barns like chickens. Puppies who start their life like that can have lifelong behavior and housebreaking issues.  

A female Maltese puppy from a reputable breeder is usually around $2,000. $400 is the price puppy mills usually sell their puppies to brokers for.

Here is a good comparison between responsible and backyard breeders:

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Fair/1901/chart.html


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I easily found one of her ads on puppyfind. Her puppies don't LOOK very good/healthy. Of course, you can't always judge a book by it's cover. I have to agree with the others, at first glace this all appears pretty suspicious, and merits further investigation. 

Also, I know that "farm raised" may be a red flag for some people, but it might not always be the case. Sure, that's another thing that merits further investigation. But, don't write someone off for living on a farm, especially in the midwest. I grew up on a farm, does that mean that I was "milled"? LOL! I am sorry, but attacking ALL farms is a little insulting to me. 

But yes, I definitely agree, these signs all indicate a less than desirable breeding situation, and I would check it out further. You could be dealing with a very small scale puppy mill or BYB. 

I am including a link to the puppyfind ad. http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listing/?lis...bbde57b56ca6f02


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

> I easily found one of her ads on puppyfind. Her puppies don't LOOK very good/healthy. Of course, you can't always judge a book by it's cover. I have to agree with the others, at first glace this all appears pretty suspicious, and merits further investigation.
> 
> Also, I know that "farm raised" may be a red flag for some people, but it might not always be the case. Sure, that's another thing that merits further investigation. But, don't write someone off for living on a farm, especially in the midwest. I grew up on a farm, does that mean that I was "milled"? LOL! I am sorry, but attacking ALL farms is a little insulting to me.
> 
> ...



You didn't live outside, you lived inside in a home. Usually when people say that their dogs were raised on a "farm" they mean that they were kept outside usually in cages. Small, fraile dogs like maltese are definitely indoor dogs who should be raised inside a home. A lot of puppymills say that they raise their dogs on a farm and let them run around and play and try to portray a pleasant image in the customer's minds when actually by saying something like that, they mean that their dogs are not socialized, and are not raised inside a home which would desensitize them to everyday noises like tv, vacuum, dishwasher, etc.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

> You didn't live outside, you lived inside in a home. Usually when people say that their dogs were raised on a "farm" they mean that they were kept outside usually in cages. Small, fraile dogs like maltese are definitely indoor dogs who should be raised inside a home. A lot of puppymills say that they raise their dogs on a farm and let them run around and play and try to portray a pleasant image in the customer's minds when actually by saying something like that, they mean that their dogs are not socialized, and are not raised inside a home which would desensitize them to everyday noises like tv, vacuum, dishwasher, etc.[/B]


Oh, I know. I understand what you mean. It is definitely a red flag, I don't disagree with anyone on that. I just hate that the idea of farms is stigmatized by puppy-millers. Like I said, it definitely raises a red flag and merits further investigation. That, given with all of the other red flags make her look pretty bad. 

My own maltese puppy is coming from a breeder in Nebraska, I think she might even live on a farm! But, she says absolutely nothing about the puppies being farm raised. Quite the opposite, she has them living right there in her home, in the kitchen, where they should be. In the videos she sends the puppies are happily playing right there, with TV and other house noises in the background.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Registered/registerable (AKC, NKC, etc.), Current vaccinations,

Veterinarian examination, Health guarantee

Hello my name is Zite. I am AKC registered and I
am white with all my black points. I live on the
farm with my Mom and Dad. My mother weighs
5 pounds and my father weighs 6 pounds. I would
love to come and live with you and play everyday. 
I come with a 1 year health guarantee. If
you want me for breeding I will be an extra $100. 
I will be vet checked and all up to date on shots.
! I weighed 1.4 pounds at 8 weeks.

This is her ad. The wording bother's me. "I come with a year health guarantee." This is a living and breathing, little dog. Babies don't come with garantee's when you adopt them. (tho they should). For $100 more you can have breeding rights. At 2 months old I weigh 1.4 ounces. Well at that age he/she should be that weight. 
It's just the way it's worded. The "comes with" is what bother's me. 
Tina


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

1.4 lbs at 8 weeks doesn't sound too bad to me. 

The OP has already purchased the puppy - there is really nothing she can do now unless she forfeits her deposit. Only thing is to get educated now.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> 1.4 lbs at 8 weeks doesn't sound too bad to me.
> 
> The OP has already purchased the puppy - there is really nothing she can do now unless she forfeits her deposit. Only thing is to get educated now.[/B]



Since she paid thru Paypal she can stop payment due to non communication, which I would do immediately.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=576093
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I didn't know you can put stop payment on paypal if it is funded by your bank account. I think it goes through immediately. If the OP used cc, she should put a stop payment through her cc. 

I just got scammed by a contractor and I can't do anything about it  I filed through BBB but they won't really do anything.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

> This is her ad. The wording bother's me. "I come with a year health guarantee." This is a living and breathing, little dog. Babies don't come with garantee's when you adopt them. (tho they should). * For $100 more you can have breeding rights.* At 2 months old I weigh 1.4 ounces. Well at that age he/she should be that weight.
> It's just the way it's worded. The "comes with" is what bother's me.
> Tina[/B]


The extra fee for breeding rights is what spooks the heck out of me. Breeding rights aren't supposed to be cracker jack prizes.

edit to add: Oh, AND all the other stuff bothers me too.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=576069
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Responsible breeders sell with a spay/neuter agreement and limited registration.


----------



## chharrllenne (May 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone for replying!

Oh god, what do I do. I wanted to buy one from a breeder! I think I just got too excited that the puppy was so cheap (spending my own cash and all, I'm only 17)!

I also did NOT get an email back from her today... =/
and..I never got her phone number... 


I like how I looked up all this stuff AFTER I purchased him!!

Okay, so I will go to Paypal and try to back out of the payment!

THANKS SO MUCH EVERYONE!

It seemed a little fishy!!
I was getting a little nervous the past couple of days =/
What if the puppy didn't even show up to the airport AT ALL!
=/


*I'm not saying I don't want to spend any money on the puppy, but I'm really trying to aim for less than $1,000 dollars, (plus S&H if any) AT LEAST. Can anyone recommend a reputable breeder that does this?
This makes me sound really bad...but I really hope someone can still help me?*

God, I can't believe I sent money to her already......


i'm sad. ):

And everything I've been reading on this forum made me want one EVEEN MORE!!
They sound like awesome pets. 


I was reading that they were raised on a farm...but I don't know...I just thought it lived inside but she meant that she had a lot of exercising room? hehe.


Anyway, this is a really long post, THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE!!


----------



## chharrllenne (May 8, 2008)

I'm reallllllllllly mad at myself. !!!!!!
I even already spent about $200 online for the puppy and I promised to pay my mom back...

I went to paypal and it won't let me cancel! I emailed them...hopefully everything will work out fine.

Btw, I'm not looking for show qualities puppies or anything, just a pet that I can play with and take care of!

I know my price range is low...I might even be willing to go up to $1500 but that's another couple of months I have to work and wait!!!

What to do...ugh.

Does anyone think I should just stick with the puppy I am purchasing from Lori and hope for the best? If he is shy, he can grow out of it, right? I don't mind if he is a bit harder to train, I am willing to spend allllllllllllll __________ however long it takes to train him. He is 10 weeks old so maybe he is not so horribly affected by the careless breeding? I feel bad for him now, I want to help him!


But god, if this is a scam...I just lost $650 right? 
She has a few reviews, mostly for her Keeshond puppies. There is one for a Maltese and that person seemed to LOVE her's! I don't know, maybe I'm thinking too much.

For those members who unknowingly bought from a BYB, how is your little pup doing now?
=/

Grrr. 

THANK YOU VERY MUCH TO ANYONE WHO READ THIS AND HELPED ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I know on the puppies thing under my name it says puppys name is Herbie, that's just because it didn't seem to let me signup with a name there? Haha, oh well, that names cute.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

> I'm reallllllllllly mad at myself. !!!!!!
> I even already spent about $200 online for the puppy and I promised to pay my mom back...
> 
> I went to paypal and it won't let me cancel! I emailed them...hopefully everything will work out fine.
> ...


It's not that they are just shy. That would be the least of your worries. They could have aggression problems that could prove to be dangerous if you do not seek the help of a behaviorist. Most importantly, and most commonly, these puppies often have health issues that end up costing people thousands of dollars in vet bills. There are breeders that sell puppies for $1200, if you think you can try to make that. However, there are definitely people have perfectly healthy happy dogs from byb's. But like I said, you're running a risk, so it depends on if you want to take that chance or not. Hope things work out!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Tina at It's Magic Maltese has a little 7 month old little boy you may be interested in. Here is the link.........

http://www.itsmagicmaltese.com/catalog_1.html


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't have any advice but I wish you all the best and I hope everything works out for you. You've come to a great place to learn all about Maltese and have support for you and your future furbaby.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

> I'm reallllllllllly mad at myself. !!!!!!
> I even already spent about $200 online for the puppy and I promised to pay my mom back...
> 
> I went to paypal and it won't let me cancel! I emailed them...hopefully everything will work out fine.
> ...


I did not get my pup angelo from a good breeder and he was 'shipped' to me when he was almost 11 weeks old. I see that you asked if he will grow out of his shyness, my pup did not. Angelo was not socialized as a pup and another big factor to his fear is that he was flown to me at the age of 10 weeks and there is a fear imprint period for them from 8 to 11 weeks. I have spent lots and lots of time with my angelo just trying to help him along with his shyness and fear and although he has improved I don't think he will ever be the playful little guy that I hoped he would be when I got him. The one thing that has helped him come along somewhat is that I have another pup that he does not want to seperate from for anything, I can't imagine how he would be if he didn't have her as his friend. I don't think he would ever come out of his area. Angelo has been with us for 12 weeks now and he still shakes with fear whenever anyone goes near him, he usually runs and hides if anyone comes to visit. I can't even walk over to him and pick him up without him shaking unless he comes to me to be picked up. I love my angelo now and I wouldn't trade him for anything but if I could go back to the day that I 'clicked the paypal button' with all that I have learned from this great site I wouldn't click it at all. Good luck to you!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Sher provided you with the phone # on the first page of this thread. I would ask Paypal for more information about the seller. When you go into your paypal account it normally has the sellers information also. I would contact the BBB in her area and file a complaint. I know there is an agency that goes after mail fraud I believe there is one for internet fraud also you may want to do your research. Good Luck!


----------



## chharrllenne (May 8, 2008)

Jen_hedz, thanks for the information on Angelo! Aww...I don't want my puppy to live in fear!!! I really hope Angelo grows out of it for you!!! This is realllly making me consider cancelling the payment.

Mia&Cody'smom, ahhha I know! I'm such an idiot, I remembered that the phone# was there after I posted all that. ^^ I will definitely call her and I'm going to ask her everything about her puppies. She wouldn't lie to me...right? I'm sorry, but what's a BBB?

Thank you for all the help everyone.

I feel bad for the poor guy if he IS living in bad conditions...if I do end up getting him, I hope he is not the worst of the litter. (Aggressive and impossible!!)


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Jen_hedz, thanks for the information on Angelo! Aww...I don't want my puppy to live in fear!!! I really hope Angelo grows out of it for you!!! This is realllly making me consider cancelling the payment.
> 
> Mia&Cody'smom, ahhha I know! I'm such an idiot, I remembered that the phone# was there after I posted all that. ^^ I will definitely call her and I'm going to ask her everything about her puppies. She wouldn't lie to me...right? I'm sorry, but what's a BBB?
> 
> ...



BBB is the Better Business Bureau each state has one.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The health problems you can have with a dog from a backyard breeder are the biggest concern. Maltese, like any purebred dog, have certain conditions that can be inherited like liver shunts and luxating patellas. Surgery to correct both of those run into the thousands of dollars. A responsible breeder will do health testing and genetic screening to try to prevent genetic diseases. I'm sure this breeder did not.

My Lady is a rescue, but originally from a BYB. She has epilepsy, diabetes, a heart murmur, is hypothyroid, has allergies and arthritis. She needs insulin shots twice a day. I spend between $250-300 a month on her diabetic supplies and medications alone every month. Add routine vet bills to that just to monitor her conditions and she costs me over $5,000 a year _without any emergencies/major illness_.

Another issue that no one has mentioned is that a "bargain basement" Maltese often doesn't look much like a Maltese. Poorly bred Maltese often end up much larger than the standard. We get newbies all the time who question if their Maltese is purebred when they grow to be twelve pounds and have a curly coat.

IMO I would run from this deal even if you lose a $250 deposit.


----------



## chharrllenne (May 8, 2008)

LadysMom
haha I just want to say you're awesome! I love when people care and are devoted to something 
I hope Lady never does have any huge emergencies of any kind!!

I think I will back out...completely...
even if I end up with all these dog supplies at my house and no doggie =/

I will update after I have successfully backed out of the deal.

Thank you!!!

Btw, IYO, do you think that any person with a website is at least a little reliable?
I now have read everything up on responsible/reputable breeders.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Anybody can create a website. I have one for my writing and it didn't take much money or time to do it. 

If a person is selling something and they have a website it doesn't mean that they are legit or good quality. They just put a few bucks into creating a website to make MORE money.


Don't worry, even if you don't get a dog from that person, you will get one someday.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It is worth it for you to back out of this deal and save up for a few more months if you need to in order to get a beautiful, healthy pup from a reputable breeder. If you know you can save up $500 in three months or so, you can go ahead and put a deposit on a newly born puppy, and by the time the puppy is 12 weeks old, you will have all of the money. A few months is not a long time to wait if you keep busy doing research, buying supplies, finding a groomer & vet, etc. The time will go by fast enough. 

Please do not support this puppymill/backyard breeder by purchasing one of her puppies -- even if the puppy ends up being "normal" and healthy, you do NOT want to give this lady business!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry you're having this bad experience - especially since you want a puppy so badly.

I called my fiance' who has more experience with PayPal than I do. He said that if they stop communicating with you and don't deliver the pup as promised, PayPal will investigate and most probably refund your money.

Please keep us updated on your progress. By the way, that little boy that Tina has is ADORABLE!

Good luck to you.


----------



## chharrllenne (May 8, 2008)

*UPDATE!!!!!!!!!*


Hi Everyone! Thank you so much for all the warm welcomes and caring replies!
yayayy everyone's so nice here 

Okay......
so
I just received like 3 emails from her.
Now I am very confused! 

Here they all are.


*Email #1*
Subject: Re: Hi
Content: 
Hello again, 
Yes I did get your message but was too busy to check on his feet. They are pretty tiny. He went to the vet today and only weighs 1.4 pounds !! She did say that only 1 of his testicles are down at this time. She thought that she could feel the other one up in his groin and said that it may move down in the next 6 months. Were you going to get him neutered? If so then they can just take that one out then. I hope that's not a problem.

I also had to change the flight. His brother is going to be flying with him for awhile. He will still be coming in on Friday, but he will be shipped using Continental Airlines. The new information is:

He will be leaving Omaha on Continental flight # 1724 and connecting in Houston with flight # 1595 
and arrive at LAX at 12:17 PM. You will need to be there to pick him up around 1:30 PM. 
You will need your ID and this confirmation number with you to pick him up. # C805A6DF
If you have any questions let me know, otherwise you can call Continental at 1-800-575-3335 for directions on where to pick him up.
Have a good day,
Lori


*Email #2*
Subject: FWD: Your New Puppy!

>
> Hello again,
>
> Just wanted to remind you of a few things before you get your new 
> puppy and things for after your new puppy is home with you:
>
> * Don't forget to take with you to the airport the confirmation 
> number that I gave you, and also your I.D.
>
> * Please email me and let me know that the puppy made it there o.k.
>
> * Remember to mix the food that I send along 1/2 and 1/2 with your 
> brand of food until it's gone. I have been using Iams puppy food 
> (the hard kind). Also you should mix your tap water with some 
> bottled water until it's converted slowly to your water. This is 
> all so you don't upset it's stomach.
>
> * There is a baggie attached to the kennel with a copy of the 
> health guarantee that I need to you sign on the back. Send it back 
> to me in the stamped envelope ASAP and I will send a signed copy 
> with the registration papers back to you.
>
> * Remember that the puppy will be a little shy and uneasy when you 
> first get it because of the long day it has just been through. 
> Just give it love and it will be wagging it's tail and licking your 
> face in no time.
>
> * If you have any questions please don't hesitate to email or call 
> me, I'm here to help.
>
> * Good luck with your new little puppy !
>
> God Bless, Lori


*
Email #3*
Subject: Puppy Checkup
Content:

Hello, 
Just wanted to let you know that your puppy passed the vet checkup with flying colors and is ready to come to your house. 
Talk to you soon,
Lori





Can anyone else see how I can be so confused!!!!!!!!!!!! I know that it ridiculously cheap for a purebred.....but...I don't know.
Now that she answering me, what else can I ask her to be sure that my puppy has been living a happy life so far?
Should I ask her why so cheap? (hehe, just kidding) 
Also, changing the flight? I don't know...it makes me a little hesitant. Ugh I hate my self for being so indecisive! 
Should I ask her the name of her breeder?
How can I ask her all these things...without me seemning like I'm doubting her?

Thank you in advance!

I need heeeeeeeeeeelp =/


----------



## chharrllenne (May 8, 2008)

Sorry I'm posting so much in my own thread, I edited the above post but then it suddenly wouldn't load and now it says I don't have permission to edit -_-.

Anyway, this is what I wrote.


Wait......she asked me if I was THINKING about getting him neutered.....don't reputable breeders require that you sign a spaying/neutering contract?

Okay, I think I've made my decision, I am going to cancel it.


aww...I feel so bad (even though I shouldn't) How should I tell her I don't want it anymore?
=/









ONE MORE QUESTION!
Right when I figured out that she might be a BYB (yikes!) I started emailing other breeders about their available puppies. 
Has anyone heard of alwaysmaltese.com ?
I was thinking of this one... http://www.alwaysmaltese.com/available_puppy_c.html
Does he look okay?  The video of him is uber cute. 
And it's in my price range! HOOOOOOOORAY!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> *UPDATE!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone! Thank you so much for all the warm welcomes and caring replies!
> ...



I can't believe a breeder would send a 1.4 lb pup on a flight and connecting flights at that. How horrible! A pup that tiny will be highly susceptible to stress induced hypoglycemia and may not survive that flight. 
The testicle problem will cost you more to remove and it will need to be removed to avoid the real threat of cancer.
I would get her phone number and voice these concerns. Then I'd get my money back and move on to a more reputable and sensible breeder.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Dian Lynch whom I got my 2 malts from has a boy available at only $700. His parents are both Champions. I'd grab him up in a second if I were looking for a sweet pet. Her website is: Midis Maltese

I've seen his picture and he is precious. I can vouch her puppies are beautiful as I have two from her!

Good luck!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I know you are young and canceling out is probably hard for you. But don't worry about what the breeder thinks or says....it is your money and your decision. This puppy is way to young and small to be flying alone.


----------



## chharrllenne (May 8, 2008)

Thank you guys!
*
PrincessTunie* Hi!! I did visit that site and I did email them this morning, I haven't received a reply back yet...but let's hope!!

*CuteCosyNToy* The more I think of it, the more awful it sounds! Thanks for your concern! Heh, I'm scared to call too...
*
Sassy's mommy* Thank you for your concern! I'm scared she won't refund my money or something!! (oh god =/ )


*UPDATE!*
Okay, so this may not be the best way to go about it....but I emailed Lori saying that I have to cancel because my parents wouldn't let me (heh) I said I was very devastated and angry.
I hope she buys it, and I asked her what we were going to do about Paypal and asked if she was going to wait for it to be cleared THEN refund...or I don't know.


What if she gets angry?! I'M SCARED! =/



I am talking to Veronica of alwaysmaltese.com
She seems legit and I have found a couple of threads on her on here....hopefully?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You can cancel it with no problem. Since you are only seventeen, you are still a minor and not legally able to enter into contracts (I'm a paralegal). Any agreement you had with this woman is not binding. Just tell her you are underage and your parents said "no". That should be the end of it.

I am so glad you are getting out of this. I hated the way she referred to the puppy as "it" in her emails. It reflects how people who raise puppies in cages feel about them IMO.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm very proud of you for following your head and not your heart in this situation. You are learning so much from this! 

I'm rooting for you to get your perfect baby very, very soon!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> You can cancel it with no problem. Since you are only seventeen, you are still a minor and not legally able to enter into contracts (I'm a paralegal). Any agreement you had with this woman is not binding. Just tell her you are underage and your parents said "no". That should be the end of it.
> 
> I am so glad you are getting out of this. I hated the way she referred to the puppy at "it" in her emails. It reflects how people who raise puppies in cages feel about them IMO.[/B]



*Boy, oh boy, Marj........that "IT" really bugged me, too! :shocked: :angry: *


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

If your interested I also know of a very good show breeder that has a little pet girl (6months old) I believe for under $1,000 PM me if Always Maltese doesn't pan out.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> Dian Lynch whom I got my 2 malts from has a boy available at only $700. His parents are both Champions. I'd grab him up in a second if I were looking for a sweet pet. Her website is: Midis Maltese
> 
> I've seen his picture and he is precious. I can vouch her puppies are beautiful as I have two from her!
> 
> Good luck![/B]



I noticed that Dian has her little fellow priced really reasonably too. Is he the one who looks a lot like Will? I really have to STOP looking at breeders' web sites.  

Cathy


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

He's from the same parents as Will I believe. I spoke with Dian and I believe she said they decided to keep him and show him. 

She has another brother from that same litter that is absolutely precious :wub: I saw him a few weeks ago and he is adorable and available

for show . He has such a pretty face.. I know..looking at show websites is so hard to do...so tempting...  

Cathy, it would be pretty cool to have you join the ever growing Midis family here on SM!!  :chili:







> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=576534
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I am really happy with your decision. Hopefully, you can get a puppy soon from a breeder that you trust and is comfortable with.

I just read the comments left on Puppyfind. For some reason, they sound like they are written from the same person (with the exception of the second last one). Did anyone else feel that way?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> *UPDATE!*
> Okay, so this may not be the best way to go about it....but I emailed Lori saying that I have to cancel because my parents wouldn't let me (heh) I said I was very devastated and angry.
> I hope she buys it, and I asked her what we were going to do about Paypal and asked if she was going to wait for it to be cleared THEN refund...or I don't know.
> 
> ...


First let me say I would go with Lady's mom's advice. As an underaged person she can not hold you liable. Secondly, let me warn you for future deals. Lying and making up stories can cause you even more harm. As a mature person the parents wouldn't let me story would not hold as much grace with me as the truth......I changed my mind because of your delay in answering my emails. She could not argue that point because she is guilty. The parent story is a bit lame. But your saving grace is that you are underage. Please don't take this the wrong way. I am not picking on you, but being up front in any business transactions is ALWAYS the best way to go. You should not ever worry about what someone else might think. You can never second guess how the other person will react. The truth in a situation like this would have been much better. Then if that didn't work you could have always brought up the fact that you are underage and your parents over ruled your decision. Good luck!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

You can't go wrong with purchasing a puppy from Always Maltese. A friend that purchased one of my dogs, Thriller, just got a female from them. She is very happy with her. 
Midis Maltese with Dian Lynch has very nice Maltese too. They are winning in the show circuit.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> You can cancel it with no problem. Since you are only seventeen, you are still a minor and not legally able to enter into contracts (I'm a paralegal). Any agreement you had with this woman is not binding. Just tell her you are underage and your parents said "no". That should be the end of it.
> 
> You can cancel and I sure hope you get your money back. I hate to see you lose anything on this deal. You'll need every penny to buy a puppy from a reputable breeder. The puppy you're considering looks darling in the video. You're lucky to have found 3 reasonably priced puppies from good breeders (Tina, Midis & Always) and now can pick which one you like best. I'm keeping my fingers crossed and my girls are crossing their paws that everything works out for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I _really_ hope everything works out for you on this. I am positive that the others here will steer you in the right direction for a new baby. If you can afford it and are willing to spend the extra money, going with a known show breeder is definitely a good plan. Good luck!!


----------



## chharrllenne (May 8, 2008)

Thanks a lot everyone! 
Sassy's Mommy I know, but I was so nervous! I felt bad, I know that is not a good enough excuse....but I acted on impulse! I wanted to get out ASAP. Hehe, next time for sure I will tell the truth, business is business!


Thanks everyone for wishing the best for me!

I talked to Veronica from Always Maltese today!! She is just the nicest person! I'm so glad I am getting a puppy from a reputable and caring breeder! yippee!
I decided to get this little guy, http://www.alwaysmaltese.com/available_puppy_a.html he is just cute and perky! haha!

I am SOO EXCITED! I'm getting all these dog supplies delievered to my house which just makes the wait even more torturous!!

You guys are awesome! Thanks for all the recommendations! 

I'm glad this all worked out okay.


OH wait.
I paid $650 for the other puppy and she said she would refund it, but not the $200 non-refundable budget...which..I was never told about. How should I go about asking her why all the sudden there is a some non-refundable budget?


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

:aktion033: :aktion033: 

congratulations!! your new puppy looks adorable!!

about the paypal thing, she never mentioned the $200 before but suddenly she is bringing it up? there must be something against that kind of thing. If you were paying through your paypal linked to your bank account and if the payment is still pending, you could try calling your bank and cancel it from there. I've done that before where someone just never sent me the things I ordered which I paid for through paypal and told them the situation and they just cancelled the transaction for me. I hope you get that $200 back! I would try to get it back ASAP. Don't wait for her to process it first and then get a refund!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Congrats!! I loved the video of him. It's great to see that he is being socialized and played with. He sure is a spunky and playful little guy... what a cutie!

When are you getting him? I think the site said he was already 12 weeks' old ? It's a long trip out to California from Alabama... have you thought of maybe getting a flight attendant who's off duty to transport him?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I have exchanged e-mails with Veronica from Always Maltese and she has been very professional. I had them on my list of breeders but it ended up that they didn't have a puppy available when we were ready to buy. A friend of mine purchased a puppy from them years ago, and the dog is a sweetie.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Is there a way you can perhaps fly the puppy part way and then pick him up and drive the rest of the way back home? Alabama to California is a long plane ride for a little puppy. Or maybe see if you can find a flight attendant who can escort him so he doesn't have to fly in the cargo section? I always worry about puppies on airplanes.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats on your new puppy :aktion033: , he's just adorable!!!


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

> Thanks a lot everyone!
> Sassy's Mommy I know, but I was so nervous! I felt bad, I know that is not a good enough excuse....but I acted on impulse! I wanted to get out ASAP. Hehe, next time for sure I will tell the truth, business is business!
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know anything about anything, but I would think that b/c you are still a minor she can not hold you to the $200 non-refundable deposit. I would let her know that you are going to speak with an attorney if all is not refunded.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Email the woman back and tell her your parents said to REFUND the full amount because you are underage and the contract is not binding and that includes your deposit!!!!!!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

he is so precious :wub: congrats!


----------



## chharrllenne (May 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions and help!
I asked Veronica about the flight attendant situation in my last email. 
I hope they can do that for me! 


UGH
I was going to do the bank thing and cancel the whole transaction but then it just got complete today!!!

I'm going to tell her to refund it all back...

Thanks guys! He is so cute!
I'm really excited


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

One of our SM members, Gatiger40, is a Delta stewardess and she and her husband both do pet transport. Several of our members have used her services and been very pleased. You can either pm her or if you pm me, I can give you her contact information.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm so happy for you! 

I live in California as well, and Coby was "shipped out" to me by my friend's friend. She purchased him from a breeder, but about a week later she found out due to the nature of her job, she had to transfer to Uganda, and that is a very dangerous place for her to be even without a puppy - not to mention, not much vets around and such. So I agree to purchase him from her and she shipped him out to me from New York. He made it just fine and was licking my hands through his crate as soon as I picked him up. But he was very worn out and tired. If I had to repeat the experience again, I would have found a flight attendant or someone to fly with him on board instead of as "cargo." But that's hard to arrange sometimes, and they do seem to make it out just fine, but you do run a risk since you really don't know what goes on with them once they're in the plane. But just letting you know that he'll be fine, especially if he's over 12 weeks old, but if you want to be have peace of mind, try to find someone to accompany him on flight.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new puppy!!! I just now watched the video :wub: 

I hope you find assistance in getting him to you.

I also hope you get a full refund, from the other gal.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS* on your new puppy! he is so cute! :smilie_daumenpos: 

Good luck to you, I hope everything works out w/ the other lady and that you get your deposit back!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Beautiful puppy!!
Best Of Luck! :biggrin:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I am going to be the bad guy. I do not take deposits on puppies I sell. I feel the person has the right to change his/her mind about purchasing a puppy. This OP decided to "buy" this puppy before she talked to anyone about it. Knowing she would not get the $200 back if she backed out. This breeder probably had no idea she was dealing with a minor. It states on her web site that a $200 deposit non-refundable would be required to hold the puppy. The parents should have been looking at the site and seeing what their daughter was up to. Even at 17. I know how much time and effort and money it takes to get a puppy ready to be shipped. You have to set the date, make airline arrangements, go to the vet for health checkup and health certificate to fly, rabies vaccine ($125), buy approved airline crate ( Wal-Mart $20). This is what I know she has to pay for. She isn't making anything on this, in fact the $200 deposit just about pays for all her time and effort to get this puppy ready to fly. According to her e-mails, she did do this part of the travel arrangements. And *YOU* did make that agreement when you sent her the money. I may think this breeder has some red flags, but she is probably a nice person who just lives in Nebraska. Minor or no minor, you knew what you did and you should be responsible. 

You have gone from this in one of your posts: 
*I'm not saying I don't want to spend any money on the puppy, but I'm really trying to aim for less than $1,000 dollars, (plus S&H if any) AT LEAST. Can anyone recommend a reputable breeder that does this?
This makes me sound really bad...but I really hope someone can still help me?*

To buying a pup for $1250 plus shipping (Veronica, Please don't take this wrong) expenses. And now a person to travel with the puppy which is another $300. 

I think this a good lesson for a 17 year old to learn. Don't enter into agreements before you really know all the information. I think you should allow this person to retain the deposit. She earned it.

By the way, Veronica's puppy is very nice and has very good pedigrees behind him. He will be what you are expecting in the way of a Maltese. 

I thought that you should see it from the breeder's perspective. I just sent a boy who is 7 months old to Nenona, Alaska. 
Here is what I went through:
Made arrangement to fly per Continental on May 15th. She paid pay pal. 
Wednesday: puppy went to vet:
Certificate of Health Inspection: $17.60
Rabbies Vaccine $18.00
Cost to see Vet $25.23 (do not charge for this)
This puppy had already had his blood chemistry drawn and everything checked out on it. I had already had his canines pulled so his teeth came in right. This cost was around $175 to do all that.

I go to Wal-Mart and get a crate. $17.00 and a good pad $10.00.
Go home and put crate together, put the ties on all 4 corners so crate cannot burst apart. 
Get paper work ready put in plastic bag and then into mailing envelope, duck tape to bottom of crate and put in the pad. 
Next Morning get up and bathe puppy. Feed puppy and potty puppy. Go to airport which is 1 1/2 hrs from home. Round trip in Van $50.00 (do not charge for this). Call new owner to let her know he was on the plane. Hang around KC until time for puppy to leave. Get 3/4 way home and called to come back for puppy. Airplane grounded due to hydrolics. I am on the turn pike and cannot turn around. Call new owner to let her know what is happening. Thank goodness she was still home. My Van is the official "dog car". Low on gas in the Van. Go home and get the car, make sure I have K-tag to get on and off the Turn Pike. Go back and get puppy. Car does much better on gas. Round trip with car on gas $30.00. Turn pike fees for the whole incident $20.00.
Go home. Call airline. Get another flight set up. Continental only flies to Alaska with dogs on board so I was told is Tue. Thur. and Sun. I set up for Sunday, call new owner let her know what is going on. 
Sunday get up bathe puppy. Potty and feed puppy. Husband decided we would take all 4 grandkids with us to the airport <grrrr>. Take Van. Go to airport and drop puppy off. Call new owner let her know he is on the plane. Gas $50 round trip. This was my part in it. The new owner had a lot of traveling to do, because she lives in no-where land. All this for $500.00. No one would buy the two males because of the lower price at $800. They think to themselves that maybe they better buy the more expensive puppy, just in case. It's damned if you do and damned if you don't. 
Okay, this is my own opinion and I will get off my soap box now.
Tina


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Tina, the points you raise are exactly the reason why contracts entered into by minors are not legally binding. The law recognizes that someone under eighteen does not have the capacity to fully understand the complexities of entering into a contract.

This breeder should have a clause in her agreement which requires the buyer to confirm that she is over eighteen years of age. If she lost money on this transaction, it is her fault. The law is very clear about who may enter into contracts.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I worked for a "boot camp" for delinquent boys. The biggest problem these boys had was that their parents bailed them out of situations where they were in trouble. In some instances the parents were worse than their boys. 
In this instant there isn't a contract signed between the breeder and the OP. They were going on e-mails and the OP viewing the breeder's web site. So, when was the OP going to reveal to the breeder she was a minor? When she wanted to back out on the transaction. Lesson learned for the breeder I am sure. For me too for that matter. 
It is just an observation. My daughter at 17 thought she knew it all. No parents needed. She was heck on wheels, let me tell you. 
Tina


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Contracts don't have to be written. An oral contract is just as binding. The law requires that there be a "meeting of the minds" and in the eyes of the law, minors lack the mental capacity to do this. 

I think it's good lesson for anyone conducting business online as there are many underage people who use the internet. Parents may or may not supervise their child's internet usage. It doesn't change the law.

Isn't finding out the age of the potential buyer part of the screening process of a responsible breeder anyway?


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> I am going to be the bad guy. I do not take deposits on puppies I sell. I feel the person has the right to change his/her mind about purchasing a puppy. This OP decided to "buy" this puppy before she talked to anyone about it. Knowing she would not get the $200 back if she backed out. This breeder probably had no idea she was dealing with a minor. It states on her web site that a $200 deposit non-refundable would be required to hold the puppy. The parents should have been looking at the site and seeing what their daughter was up to. Even at 17. I know how much time and effort and money it takes to get a puppy ready to be shipped. You have to set the date, make airline arrangements, go to the vet for health checkup and health certificate to fly, rabies vaccine ($125), buy approved airline crate ( Wal-Mart $20). This is what I know she has to pay for. She isn't making anything on this, in fact the $200 deposit just about pays for all her time and effort to get this puppy ready to fly. According to her e-mails, she did do this part of the travel arrangements. And *YOU* did make that agreement when you sent her the money. I may think this breeder has some red flags, but she is probably a nice person who just lives in Nebraska. Minor or no minor, you knew what you did and you should be responsible.
> 
> Hi Tina,
> 
> ...


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Tina I agree with you 10000% Although the OP is only 17, she is almost a legal adult! I really hate when "minors" or even people who are over 18 turn to their parents to bail them out of everything! The OP needs to learn a lesson, and I too agree that it would not be fair to the "breeder" to not keep the $200. Maybe next time the OP will read everything in a contract and not "act on impulse" as she has stated she did!

Also, I am very shocked that the breeder from AlwaysMaltese is selling her a puppy. When I was searching for a maltese (I was only 18) and I was constantly denied by the breeders on the AKC website because of my age!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> Tina I agree with you 10000% Although the OP is only 17, she is almost a legal adult! I really hate when "minors" or even people who are over 18 turn to their parents to bail them out of everything! The OP needs to learn a lesson, and I too agree that it would not be fair to the "breeder" to not keep the $200. Maybe next time the OP will read everything in a contract and not "act on impulse" as she has stated she did!
> 
> Also, I am very shocked that the breeder from AlwaysMaltese is selling her a puppy. When I was searching for a maltese (I was only 18) and I was constantly denied by the breeders on the AKC website because of my age![/B]


I agree that the OP shouldn't use her age, being a minor to get her out of something. HOWEVER... if the breeder did their research they would have known she was only 17 and therefore would've spoke to her parents or made a different decision. 

Either way, a lesson learned by all.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I think a written contract is important for all parties involved. I got Catcher from Always and was sent the contract a couple weeks before I was to get him. It spelled everything out so there would be no confusion. Important things such as he is being sold as a pet and not for breeding and must be neutered. By having this in writing and my signing it before getting my puppy ensured there would be no confusion down the road should I say that she didn't tell me he was not to be bred, etc. 

Tina, I assume you have a contract and bill of sale to indicate the the puppy must not be bred, must be neutered, etc.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=577282
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Good point Mandy. :thumbsup: *


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Also, I am very shocked that the breeder from AlwaysMaltese is selling her a puppy. When I was searching for a maltese (I was only 18) and I was constantly denied by the breeders on the AKC website because of my age![/B]


Well, we aren't privy to the discussions between Always and the OP are we. We don't know whether or not the breeder spoke with the parents or what sort of information was exchanged between the parties.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I think the original poster knows she made a mistake and she is doing what she can to make it right. Let's all be supportive and welcome her to Spoiled Maltese. She will need advice in raising a Maltese and I hope we can maintain a friendly environment for her. It's hard to come to people for advice if they are constantly making them feel horrible. All is said now .. let's move on


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I think the original poster knows she made a mistake and she is doing what she can to make it right. Let's all be supportive and welcome her to Spoiled Maltese. She will need advice in raising a Maltese and I hope we can maintain a friendly environment for her. It's hard to come to people for advice if they are constantly making them feel horrible. All is said now .. let's move on [/B]


Thanks, Charm!! [attachment=37313:goodpost.gif]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I think the original poster knows she made a mistake and she is doing what she can to make it right. Let's all be supportive and welcome her to Spoiled Maltese. She will need advice in raising a Maltese and I hope we can maintain a friendly environment for her. It's hard to come to people for advice if they are constantly making them feel horrible. All is said now .. let's move on [/B]



[attachment=37314:goodpost.gif]

I agree 100%.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

That video is too cute! What a playful, adorable pup you are getting! Best wishes with him :aktion033:


----------



## chharrllenne (May 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone..
I'm not trying to make it seem like just because I'm a minor I can get away with things like that.

What contract?
She never sent me a contract. Just simply asked if I wanted it and I said yes. Paid through paypal, she set up flight arrangements and that's it.


I didn't ask for any more money back btw...



Wow, can't believe there was such a long discussion on this.


Tina you aren't being the "bad guy" thanks for your input on the situation, I learned a lot.



Thanks everyone!

Also, LadysMom I'm going to PM her about escorting my puppy. Thank you for that!


----------

